# How much diesel emissions fluid percent remaining equals 2 and 1/2 gallons?



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

So, I waited until about 30% remaining until I filled my diesel emissions fluid tank for the first time hoping that two and a half gallons would fit and I wouldn't have to use too much of another container to top up if any at all. After all, two and a half gallons out of a 3.8 gallon tank is 34% roughly so I figured I'd be well clear. However, I still have about 16 to 20 oz of diesel emissions fluid remaining. Has anyone come up with a good number when they decide to fill their diesel emissions fluid tank? I'm not trying to hit it perfect every time I'm just trying to avoid having a container with 16oz is left in it.

Side note, it took about 2500 miles before I hit that 30%. Of course that's assuming the dealer topped it off when I bought it.

2017 AT Sedan


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

pjdvd24 said:


> So, I waited until about 30% remaining until I filled my diesel emissions fluid tank for the first time hoping that two and a half gallons would fit and I wouldn't have to use too much of another container to top up if any at all. After all, two and a half gallons out of a 3.8 gallon tank is 34% roughly so I figured I'd be well clear. However, I still have about 16 to 20 oz of diesel emissions fluid remaining. Has anyone come up with a good number when they decide to fill their diesel emissions fluid tank? I'm not trying to hit it perfect every time I'm just trying to avoid having a container with 16oz is left in it.
> 
> Side note, it took about 2500 miles before I hit that 30%. Of course that's assuming the dealer topped it off when I bought it.
> 
> 2017 AT Sedan


Last week i ran my car down to 20% i put 2 1/2 in no problem. My car is the same as yours. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

70% of 3.8 Gal (if that’s the true DEF capacity) = 2.66 Gal. So the whole container should theoretically fit when level reads 30% (assuming the reading is accurate).

@*sledstorm1* offers sound advice, run it down to 20% just to account for subtle inaccuracies. Even at 20% remaining you’ve still got many miles before the dreaded countdown to death.


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> 70% of 3.8 Gal (if that’s the true DEF capacity) = 2.66 Gal. So the whole container should theoretically fit when level reads 30% (assuming the reading is accurate).
> 
> @*sledstorm1* offers sound advice, run it down to 20% just to account for subtle inaccuracies. Even at 20% remaining you’ve still got many miles before the dreaded countdown to death.


I usually wait until I get to 25%. Don't forget that there is a heater in the tank that takes up some of the room. I've had to replace mine in JULY. I didn't think I needed a heater when it was 102* during the day. Car went into limp mode. To speed were listed at :55mph for 99 miles, 45 for 25 miles, 35 for 25 miles, 25 for 25 miles.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I let mine go down to the countdown last time. It was reading 10% right before it "helpfully" switched to the "low" message. I put 3.18 gallons in.


----------

